# Eclipse RCP - Plugin erstellen



## Rainbow (29. Okt 2009)

Hi,
ich bin grad mal dabei ein Plug In für Eclipse zu erstellen.
Dabei hab ihc ein Problem....es geht darum, dass ich gerne bei den Dependencies ein Plug In adden möchte, und zwar kein Eclipse eigenes plugin, sondern nen externes quasi.
Das was ich adden möchte hab ich zuvor in den Eclipse Ordner plugins rein kopiert...einen dieser plugins die ich adden möchte findet er auch...aber die anderen die ich brauche nicht.
Was muss ich denn tun, um alle meine eigenen plugins hinzufügen zu können?
Ich versteh nicht wieso er die Plugins nicht findet, obwohl sie im ordner Eclipse -> plugins sind.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Okt 2009)

Seit Eclipse 3.4 kopiert man nichts mehr in den PlugIn Folder. Installiert wird über p2 selbst. Du kannst Plugins einfach binär in den Workspace importieren, oder auch eine neue Target Platform Definition (in den Preferences) erstellen und die beiden Plugins dort einbinden.


----------



## Rainbow (30. Okt 2009)

alles klar, so gehts


----------

